# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  Extremely odd Lucid ability.

## Skullyy

I was looking for a forum that could possibly answer my question and this is the best one so here we go.

   So this may sound odd, or not, I haven't looked at many posts yet, but I have a strange ability where I can make my lucid dreams last.. Well the longest I've had is 2 years in the dream. No I'm not saying I go into a coma and wake up 2 years later or anything, I wake up at the same time as if I had never been gone for that long. I've only done extremely long periods twice, as I'm scared I'll loose my touch with reality, but both times I woke up I felt normal, I hadn't forgotten my friends and I remembered everything I had learned in school that week. I'm still afraid to prolong it for that long again.

   When I wake from these its hard to recall everything from it, impossible really, all I can say is that prolonging it like that really restricts my ability to do amazing things, I still can but if I try to do both I feel the dream start slipping.

   I usually only do this when I have had something happen in my life that I just need time to think about, I simply in-vision a blank area, nothing but white, and sit down and think. Something happened recently and I did this again last night so thats why I decided to ask if anyone else can do this.

  I can try to explain how I learned to do this to the best of my abilities if anyone is interested, but I don't know if I should because if people learn this I don't want anyone to loose touch with reality.

----------


## XeL

Do tell. I'm very curious about time extension in dreams. I've been working on it quite a bit myself lately. For some reason it seems easier to do while I'm NOT lucid.

----------


## Ketsuyume

Are you saying you just woke up from a dream that you felt lasted a whopping 2 years of Earth time? What were you doing? Did you live another life? Did you go to a school? Meet people? Make friends? Any romance? DETAILS!

----------


## Hukif

Ah, time dilation, so long as you understand the importance of reality, I don't see why you would lose touch with reality. I can do time dilation, but it doesn't last nearly as long as yours, basically a few hours instead of years. And then I get headaches when doing it, so not a big fan of it <.<

----------


## Kallz

I'm really interested in this time dilation too, tell us more of it.

----------


## silver2k

I'm listening!

----------


## Philosopher8659

The only time I have experienced time dialation were in two visions that I had. A vision is a waking lucid state--sort of. I know it can be done, but I have never had an interest in time, just in what I am doing at a particular time.

The time dialation took place while I was awake one moment, and then . . . . well being shown what an asshole I was in the vision. So, real time seem to stop, conscious time however seemed normal. Physically, I don't see how it was possible, for I don't believe nerve response could be that fast.

----------


## J.D.

I'd be interested to hear about it.  Not to be a buzzkill or anything, but are you sure it definitely wasn't the kind of dream where you go through a series of separate events which happen quite far apart over a long period of time, giving the impression of two years having passed?  Either way, sounds cool- what did you get up to with that much spare time?  :smiley:

----------


## Skullyy

Well when I extended my dreams for long periods of time I basically just did whatever came to mind, I could do anything, but I had to relax how frequent I did things or else I would loose the dream. But really I just lived well.. My dream life, lol so punny.

For the people who want to know I had something tramatic happen in my life a few years back, and I realized that being able to lucidly dream I could maybe give myself all the time I needed to think. What I did was imagine the same white space I imagine now, and a digital clock that also counts seconds, and for a few weeks I bored myself every night by watching that clock tick, counting off the seconds, I got to the point where if I was only thinking and not doing things I could hold time off for days worth of time, and from there I got better at doing it.

Eventually I simply decided to try to live a dream life. I lived it for 2 years, I remember in the dream days went day by day, there wern't gaps in time that I jumped by, but eventually I got scared of losing reality so I woke myself up(I can do this on command, another weird thing I can do.)

So if you want to try to do this my advice would be simply to try to visualize that clock and watch it tick, its very boring... but when you wake the time seems.. To shrink into itself, to implode maybe?

----------


## Snowboy

Interesting... maybe you could post a tutorial about this on the Wiki. I'm pretty sure most people would be interested in that. From there people of many professions and ages will be trying to have 2 year long dreams, and at that point how and why it happens will come out of the dark... ironically, that's what you have to visualize to do this. xD

One question: do you watch the clock as you go to sleep, or do you do it in the middle of the night when you or bored? Or perhaps when you are actually in the dream?

Maybe you could post some of your experiences, that would be interesting to everybody.  :smiley:

----------


## Ketsuyume

Anyone else getting an image of the Room of Spirit and Time (I.E. The Hyperbolic Time Chamber) from Dragon Ball Z, where one year inside only caused 24 hours to pass on Earth?

Big, empty, white, space, too. xD

I'm intrigued by what you said about the clock. Ironically, just today I was staring at the clock in the living room in awe. Watching and listening to the second hand tick... as if it was a reminder just how limited our time here is. 

I think we all want to know more about what you did in your dream for two years. Surely you had some sort of routine if it felt like you were there for that long?

----------


## MatrixMaster92

This is really crazy. But the way I see it is: If we can fly, teleport, summon things, and all the stuff like that in a dream; then what is stopping us from learning to actually slow down the percieved passage of time in the dream? 

I agree that you must have had some kind of routine over those percieved years, this is so incredible.

----------


## Snowboy

A bizarre idea: What if this is what our short REM periods are like? Two years pass in the dream, yet it was only 5 minutes. It was so long that we forget all of it. I wonder if that is the case, or if it is something that has to be learned...  ::huh::

----------


## Skullyy

I watch the clock in the dream, just me, white endlessness and my blue digital clock. The idea behind it might be hard to get, but the training it for it just takes the ability to not succumb to extreme boredom. Its very simple, yet it takes a lot of will power to just sit there.

One of the experiences I had in my dream life, I'm 15 and only a freshy in highschool btw, one clear one that sticks out to me was when I burned down my highschool, ya kinda sad... But something odd I just cant remember about my dream is when I sleep in my dream.. Inception?? Going into a dream in my dream? I'll post tomorrow what its like, I need a reminder so I'll extend my dream at least a day.

And its funny you say that dragon ball z thing, thats sorta what gave me my inspiration for the setting.

----------


## Snowboy

I don't get it.  ::|:  You watch the clock in your dream or while awake? And was the highschool rebuilt?

----------


## Skullyy

In the dream. And it wasn't so I had to go to school in Hawaii =D

----------


## dakotahnok

*Its always hard to believe things like this until you have had the experience. I have not prolonged a dream more than 15 minutes. But i hope to experieance this in the future.*

----------


## Snowboy

> In the dream. And it wasn't so I had to go to school in Hawaii =D



Ha, that's cool! I wonder how far you can bend your dream even further so that is even cool...? School in Hawaii, no homework, hang out with friends all day, have an awesome car (if you drive), awesome girl/boyfriend, other details you feel like adding... life's good then!  ::D: 

I would hate waking up from that...  :Sad:  

Then again, it would get boring, so eventually you would just let randomness settle in.

----------


## Skullyy

> Its always hard to believe things like this until you have had the experience. I have not prolonged a dream more than 15 minutes. But i hope to experieance this in the future.



Ya I understand that, just try what I said if you want, it can take a while to extend them though.

----------


## rynkrt3

I, along with every body else here, am still very confused on how to do this.  Maybe posting a step by step guide would be Awsome.  You say you stare at your clock, I don't get it.

----------


## Ketsuyume

Skullyy, I don't think the DBZ thins is strange at ALL! Where do you think THEY got their inspiration for such an idea from!?  ::D:

----------


## Skullyy

Alright.

Well...

1. Go to sleep NORMALLY, nothing special needs to be done.
2. If you can change your environment, imagine a blank white slate as your environment, nothing else is needed and you don't want anything to distract you.
(At this point you should be asleep, in the environment I have described.)
3. Make a digital clock that counts hours, minutes, and seconds. Days and Weeks may need to be added as you progress.
4. Simply sit there, and watch it tick, count off the seconds and see how long you can just stay asleep.
5. You eventually will be woken up your first couple tries, but you should start to see progress in how long your dream seems, even though the amount you sleep does not.

Rinse and repeat, any questions about this I will answer asap =D
P.S. Doing this will be extremely boring... My only advice is to endure it, and when you wake up time will seem to have shrunk into itself.

----------


## Snowboy

OK, I _might_ try it.

BTW, did we do what other forums didn't? ^.^ That's what you came here for!

----------


## Skullyy

Its helped me analyze what it is I'm doing =P but this is just something that will take a while to understand fully I guess, but hopefully if people on here try it they can understand it more than I.

----------


## Snowboy

It will take some people that know something about this subject and more people applying this technique to be able to understand it.

The way I think of it is the boring part of the dream makes it seem longer (happens when awake too, xD), so after several weeks of doing the boring technique, it carries over into your dreams, similar to a RC. Not sure if that is correct, but it's logical.

----------


## onyxfyre

wait... my question is, do you have a lucid dream and then think of this empty space? how long do you see the clock ticking? can you set how long the dream is?
i heard of this dude who made a dream last a lifetime

----------


## Snowboy

> i heard of this dude who made a dream last a lifetime



Yeahhh... *rolls eyes* The only way he could do that is if he was getting back the memory from a past life.

----------


## XeL

I like the idea of constantly watching a clock. Should make it easier to stay in the dream. Thanks, I'll give it a go.

----------


## Kallz

You was lucid dreaming before learn this technique, right?
So you go lucid, make a white environment with just a digital clock and just watch it or you have to think that it is going slower and slower?

----------


## rynkrt3

I will try this, but here's the thing.  To do this, you need to be lucid in a dream. Not alot of people can LD every night.  Skullyy, what is your technique to induce lucid dreams?

----------


## Snowboy

> Not alot of people can LD every night.



Quick tip: If you are able to sleep in the next morning, try going to sleep earlier. Usually if you go to bed at a late time you will be too tired in the early morning to put in any effort. However, if you go to bed earlier, then you might be refreshed enough to put in effort for a LD.

----------


## Hukif

Hm, so your technique needs a blank site, as oppossed to mine, I use a clock/counting while focusing on the dream with some part of my body.

----------


## cedward1

Blimey

I have heard of similar investigations, but nothing conclusive seems to have come from it. There is of course anecdotal evidence for extreme time dialation in dreams, but until now I have seen no firsthand accounts or reproduceable instructions. I heard of one person who claimed to have a dream that lasted 100 years, but that was always held a little suspect.

Laberge conducted a study the results of which suggested that time in dreams passes at the same rate as time outside of dreams. However, I do not think his subjects tried anything to affect their dreaming time. Perhaps if some of us could get onto this we could reproduce his experiment during such a dream.

----------


## Clamosus

Do you also have long normal dreams or are only your lucid dreams long?

----------


## Snowboy

You should hold a class for this.  :Cheeky:

----------


## zoot

so your saying you sat and watched a clock for 2 years?

yea right.

----------


## Snowboy

> so your saying you sat and watched a clock for 2 years?
> 
> yea right.



No, he watched a clock in a dream that was (at the time) regular length for several weeks, which somehow led to two-year-long LDs.

----------


## whiterain

thats fascinating. ive had quite a few dreams that feel like ive been on holiday for a week or so, but they are usually just below the lucidity line and only have occasional brief periods of awareness. are you lucid the whole time?

there is something in the carlos castaneda series of books about learning how to stop or slow your perception of time. during acid trips ive definately experienced places where time doesnt exist and it feels like you could be there forever. however if you can control it that sounds like the ultimate lucid ability you have there, although it even stretches my idea of whats possible. is there any way you can explain that feeling of detachment from reality and the possible implications of it. i know its hard...

----------


## Pheenix

I don't quite believe in this account, but I am very fascinated by time-dilation, I think it can be done to a lesser extend.

----------


## Peace

Just wow. 

I've got a few questions to ask that are going to help me attempt this technique(when I can ld easily). 
- Now you say "everynight", is that exact or was it 1 or 2 nights a week? Could you make a rough estimat. 
- What induction technique do you use?
- Do you have a special mind-set when you done the 2 year dream? Or did you go into the dream and decide when lucid?
- with the extended dreams, do you feel like anyone could learn it, or do you believe the traumatic event could have played a role in helping learn this skill?

Thank you. 

-Peace.

----------


## Awakening

Some people should just watch some DBZ   ::D: 



Edit: Very nice tips of time dilatation, thank you. A tip for you don't escape reality (and that is very likely since this is extreme and you are young), is to train your memory/recall in those long dreams, the same way you did with time dilatation. 

I think that those which don't have much lucids (like me) should imagine things in real life, instead of in the dream.

----------


## Baron Samedi

So, Skully, are you saying you live two years of dream life in one night? Or you have been serially dreaming for two years?

Thanks for sharing. I am extremely interested to know about your second life dreams, as I and some friends also have serial second life dreams.

----------


## Aleksmy

Extremly facinating stuff!

----------


## Shrykull

Very interesting! 
But there's one thing I don't understand. When you are lucid, you create an endless white space, and just one clock you are watching. Then what happens? You stop, and the dream will last forever, or what? (Well, not forever, but you know what I mean  ::D: )

----------


## Andra

I've always been interested in time dilation,I just find it fascinating.But still as others have said it's very difficult to believe it unless you've experienced it yourself.I also have a question about your method.I think I might try it when I have more time

----------


## menelvagor

ahahah ketsuyume that's the FIRST thing I thought after reading this post.. "like in DBZ?"

Thanks for sharing your technique Skullyy.. I actually had my first xperience involving "time dilation" last night unintentionially in a non-lucid that lasted for two days consistantly. Pretty good timing with this post then. I haven't developed enough progress with LDing to attempt this yet, but I will practice staring at a clock and watching seconds pass as a secondary practice while awake and eventually test it out in the dream state, or see if my dreams become longer within he next few weeks.

Thanks much, hope you stick around on the forums, lots of smart dreamers here.

----------


## cedward1

> Blimey
> Laberge conducted a study the results of which suggested that time in dreams passes at the same rate as time outside of dreams. However, I do not think his subjects tried anything to affect their dreaming time.



After looking into this a little more, I see that there has indeed been research conducted that supports time dialation and the ability of lucid dreamers to control time in their dreams.

Something I wonder is this - if during a dream someone could have years of experiences, can the waking mind be trained to think the equivalent of years of thoughts in just a few minutes? The mind would have to be working that fast in a two-year long dream, wouldn't it? That would be an impressive ability.

----------


## Raetin

I won't be able do this until I can master dream recall.  (or just remember my dreams regularly.)

----------


## bloop

I've had this on a much smaller scale. I remember waking up at 5:34 in the morning, going back to sleep almost immediately and having a dream that lasted a few hours (in dream time); then waking up again at 5:47 am. It's definitely a weird feeling..."what? It's not time to get up yet??"

----------


## elucid

Interesting, my theory about this is that since you are sitting down and doing pretty much nothing, it calms you down and as you calm down, your dream stabilizes. So then in theory, just about anything that is boring or will calm you down in your dream should make the dream stabilize and last much longer than normal. 

If this is the case, then I recommend that you can like Skully suggested, use a blank white space and stay there or just stay in a regular environment but instead of being excited and flying, just simply walk around for a few minutes, or if you wish to go to the extreme for a few days. It should stabilize the dream.

----------


## Snowboy

> Interesting, my theory about this is that since you are sitting down and doing pretty much nothing, it calms you down and as you calm down, your dream stabilizes. So then in theory, just about anything that is boring or will calm you down in your dream should make the dream stabilize and last much longer than normal.



If it's dream stabilization he would have to have been dreaming for two years now, and he said that's not what happened (he said it was normal time in reality length), and I'm pretty sure that would reach the news pretty quickly if he did sleep for two years straight. Just saying.

----------


## Thorim

one of the most interesting posts I came across for a longer time now. thanks a lot for sharing your experiences, shows again how little we still know of the giant world of dreaming.

Cheers
Thorim

----------


## iFatal

Very interesting topic. One of the only ones where I actually top to read all of the posts. Thank you for sharing your experience. I will be watching this post.

----------


## pointofbeing

time dilation, ya I got to bring up a surgery event that happened to me, I had a grapefruit sized lump that could of been Cancer for all I knew, but on to my story: To see If this lump was inflamed by Cancer, I needed a giant needle in my neck, ya don't ask how that felt, I cant tell you because of what happened when the event happened, it wasn't cancer and that's all that matters. I had some kind of panic come over me when this thing entered my neck, green flashing lights were around all corners of my eye, and suddenly I vividly saw my body with needle still in and flew away, all the way to where I used to fish with my brother when we were kids in quarryville pa , I hadn't seen this location in 15 years yet it looked 100% like the creek and trees in front of our old house, (in resent years I took a trip and it was exact to my vision) during this event I turned into a kind of animistic spirit and just flew over this creek down to the old quarry where the kid's used to jump off into the one deep hole. This was an amazing thing it went on for what at lest, in my opinion to be 15-20 minutes, suddenly I was ripped and dragged from this into a giant black abyss and eventually opened my eyes, the doter who had the needle still in my neck said are you OK? I was thinking how could I be even slightly OK being out so long I asked he said you looked a little faint and that I appeared to have passed out for 1min:10 seconds. I thought to myself and realized instantly what I thought had really happened, I had been in a severe state of sleep paralysis, and had a very vivid false awaking. I used to suffer from sleep paralysis when I was younger and that is exactly what it was like having. But latter on that day I realized something fishy tho, dreams are in real time this most certainly was not. Theirs more to our conscious being then we and scientist understand.

----------


## Ametam

Time flies when your having fun
so if your doing something boring, its gonna last forever. Well that's what i think anyway

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Interesting, my theory about this is that since you are sitting down and doing pretty much nothing, it calms you down and as you calm down, your dream stabilizes. So then in theory, just about anything that is boring or will calm you down in your dream should make the dream stabilize and last much longer than normal. 
> 
> If this is the case, then I recommend that you can like Skully suggested, use a blank white space and stay there or just stay in a regular environment but instead of being excited and flying, just simply walk around for a few minutes, or if you wish to go to the extreme for a few days. It should stabilize the dream.



Yeah. Doing nothing is something I do to prolong dream time. Sit down, and just look around for as long as I can.

----------


## Raetin

> time dilation, ya I got to bring up a surgery event that happened to me, I had a grapefruit sized lump that could of been Cancer for all I knew, but on to my story: To see If this lump was inflamed by Cancer, I needed a giant needle in my neck, ya don't ask how that felt, I cant tell you because of what happened when the event happened, it wasn't cancer and that's all that matters. I had some kind of panic come over me when this thing entered my neck, green flashing lights were around all corners of my eye, and suddenly I vividly saw my body with needle still in and flew away, all the way to where I used to fish with my brother when we were kids in quarryville pa , I hadn't seen this location in 15 years yet it looked 100% like the creek and trees in front of our old house, (in resent years I took a trip and it was exact to my vision) during this event I turned into a kind of animistic spirit and just flew over this creek down to the old quarry where the kid's used to jump off into the one deep hole. This was an amazing thing it went on for what at lest, in my opinion to be 15-20 minutes, suddenly I was ripped and dragged from this into a giant black abyss and eventually opened my eyes, the doter who had the needle still in my neck said are you OK? I was thinking how could I be even slightly OK being out so long I asked he said you looked a little faint and that I appeared to have passed out for 1min:10 seconds. I thought to myself and realized instantly what I thought had really happened, I had been in a severe state of sleep paralysis, and had a very vivid false awaking. I used to suffer from sleep paralysis when I was younger and that is exactly what it was like having. But latter on that day I realized something fishy tho, dreams are in real time this most certainly was not. Theirs more to our conscious being then we and scientist understand.



If you got that dreams have the same time as real time, I think you got that from Inception.  Dreams can be longer or shorter.  Or did you meant something else?

----------


## DJFisch

You know how people say when you think you're about to die, your life flashes before you in what seems like a few minutes but is really a few seconds? I think that is proof that time dilation is in fact possible, however hard to naturally produce.

----------


## baronbrocoli

This reminds me a lot of a dream I had within a dream. I was sleeping just dreaming like every night and I went to sleep in my dream. I started dreaming again kinda like inception. This new dream felt really unstable and ethereal. I can't actually remember how long I was dreaming but I think it was for a while because I woke up from this dream into the first one and continued dreaming for a while. I find this incredibly interesting and I think it would be possible to extend time by dreaming within a dream.

----------


## Pheenix

I would really like some scientists to jump in here and explain if this is possible physically.

----------


## Aleksmy

I doubt there has been a lot of research on this subject.

----------


## slashsslayer97

I've "lost" touch with reality once when i was dreaming as a kid
i woke up and was like "whoa! Oh yea...reality" It felt a little weird for like 30-1 hour but it wore off.I don't know why i lost reality it was kinda long
but i woke up spontaneously

----------


## Waterknight

Well all I can say about this is that I know I have been alive for almost 17 years. When i try to recall my entire past i cant remember every day or even every year. Certain recent memories seem so far off and memories from 10-13 years ago seem like they were yesterday. Time means more to us now and in the future than the past does. we know there was a past but we cant remember it all. We know whats happening now. I do not remember most of today yet I know that the time passed but thinking about it seems only a few minutes. Time dilation in waking life??? Adding on to this from my own dream experiences I have had dreams that have skipped ahead but when it skipped it implanted false memories into my mind of everything that happened inbetween the times it skipped.

Basically I can have a dream over a week in one night and maybe three out of seven days i actually dream yet I remember all seven. or at least key events. My mind automatically fills in the space between instantly so I can imagine that on a larger scale and it would be just like real life. A few minutes can seem like an eternity because only the now really matters and the then can be filled in instantly

----------


## jasonresno

This is amazing, if true, and I'm not calling the OP a liar. I'm just... I guess.. incapable of grasping it fully.

Do you think that perhaps you just, sort of, stretched your perception of time to make it feel like two years? With how bad my recall is I can't fathom having 2 years of dream time pass and remembering enough to be able to say, with confidence, that it happened.

----------


## wolf1234lucid

Well, this lucid dream stuff gets curiouser and curiouser  *lol spelling fail maybe?* but what i mean is I am quite gullible and well I kinda got less gullible after a while and now I can barely believe a thing so I can't fully grasp the truth or lucid dreams because every new topic I see seems more and more ludicrous. I am not saying I am not fascinated by the concept but its hard to grasp I try and try T_T. Man I am really gunna try to buckle down and get to my first lucid. Back on topic this is interesting once i get the hang of lucid dreams i will . . . No must! attempt this I love the idea of this!

----------


## Freemymind93

This really does sound like something from inception  :smiley:  "That's a week the first level down, six months the second level down, third level... ten years. Who would wanna be stuck in a dream for ten years?" But if this is really possible... wow. But I must say, I'm a bit skeptical

----------


## Aleksmy

Anyone managed to get into the white space and stare at the clock yet?  :smiley:

----------


## Snowboy

> Who would wanna be stuck in a dream for ten years?



That would be pretty cool for a while!  :Cool: 

@aleksmy: No, I haven't even thought about it yet.  :tongue2:

----------


## Aleksmy

I have only had one dream where I didn't wake up within 2 min of becoming lucid, and that lasted 10 min. So I want to get a bit better before I try this out I think.

----------


## cedward1

Am I the only one here who has never seen Inception? 

Anyway, I had a rather disappointing thought. The mind is often fooled by illusions of it's own making. Is it not possible that someone could dream parts of a two year experience (say a few minutes of each day) and then have the details sort of filled in when trying to recall the dream? I have read that dreams that seem to last a long time are in reality illusions of this sort. It has been likened to watching a movie that uses editing and cinemetography to give the effect of time passing. 

It seems to me the only way we could know for sure is through experimentation. I believe LaBerge's experiment involved someone making eye movements as he counted off what he percieved to be seconds in a lucid dream.

----------


## Waterknight

cedward. That is exactly what can happen. Ive tried to look back WITHIN a dream and realized that some things didnt really happen but were filled in by my mind. So with something like that you can easily dream 2 years within 10 minutes and at the end of the two years still in the dream you can look back and think of almost every major event of the dream as you would in real life.

----------


## Duo

Does anyone here know if neural impulses can be this fast? Two years in one REM cycle seems a bit extreme, I can believe a convincing lucid representation of two years could occur, but an actual span of two years.. I doubt that. However if it is true the possibilities for this technique are amazing.

----------


## MythicDreams

But hang on, if all you're doing is staring at a clock in white space, there's surely no point in extending the dream.
I'm still confused - you say you lived your dream life, but then you say you have to keep staring at a clock.

Well, to me, if you can't do anything else while extending time, it's mostly useless.

My lucid dream time is too precious to waste trying things like that anyway, I would prefer to regularly use normal stabilizing tricks, and have fun while the dream lasts.

----------


## Jay12341235

how come none of the supposed 'pro' lucid dreamers with 5+ LDs a night give anything like this a try? I hardly see them in any threads like this in general. Makes you wonder  :smiley:

----------


## Screems

It sounds possible, have you ever went to sleep one lazy morning, had a nice long dream, then woke up and realized only 3 minutes passed by?
That's time dilation at work.
Whether this is healthy or not is another thing. Spending a week in a dream world seems maddening, let alone having to wake up from 2 years only to realize that a few hours passed by.
Amazing really, will definitely be trying this when I become more experienced. The human mind is an AMAZING thing. Truly amazing.

----------


## AAA20

Haven't seen the guy posting for a while. He must be sleeping.

----------


## Snowboy

> Haven't seen the guy posting for a while. He must be sleeping.

----------


## Aristaeus

This is an absolutely fascinating subject. I am definitely glad my eyes stumbled upon this.

Like many prior posters in this thread, I, too, have napped for rather short periods of time, but in those short naps had dreams lasting for what felt like hours. Although, there were times when I would sleep an entire night, but experience rather short dreams--then again, it may just be that I did not remember those particular dreams as well as usual.

Putting minor skepticism aside, this time dilation skill is probably out of my league, as I am not nearly as advanced as some Lucid Dreamers on this board, despite the frequent Lucid Dreams I have. Though it probably will not prevent me from trying anyway.

Hmm...not that it is relevant to the thread, but this topic reminded me of a _Star Trek: The Next Generation_ episode, titled "_The Inner Light_," in which Captain Jean-Luc Picard is incapacitated by an enigmatic space probe--and during his twenty-five-minute coma is taken into a new world, in which he experiences an entire lifetime of events.

...But, anywho, thanks for posting this thread, Scullyy. That is a truly enviable talent you have, if I must say so myself.

----------


## Snowboy

You still have a minor typo with the name.  :tongue2:

----------


## Waterknight

Hmmmm I just saw inception today (yeah i know a little late for a dreamer lol) but this reminds me of part of the plot of inception. You said you were worried about not waking up or losing touch with reality? I still think it would be pretty cool to stay in a dream over a period of a few years. It would seem to me though that if you forget that you are dreaming the dream wouldnt just continue for years I think it would end pretty quickly and you would be back to reality. But I cant know for sure.

----------


## nqwDE

Thx! ;D

----------


## mazillion

Here is a cracked article that talks about time manipulation, it isn't about dreaming but if this can be done during waking life then why not in dreams? 
5 Superpowers You Didn't Know Your Body Was Hiding From You | Cracked.com
it's a top five thing it's number one.

also-- correct me if i am wrong but-- i thought clocks don't work right in dreams?

----------


## aLucidSkater

Well..  Having all your attention on the clock will make it work? Also the white, seemingly endless space, probably helps you from getting distracted as well.

I can really see how this would work.  :Clap: 

and maybe posting a detailed guide would help!  :smiley:

----------


## aLucidSkater

Ok, has anyone tried to do this yet?

I would like to hear about it! :smiley:

----------


## AjWasHere

You won't lose touch with reality. This is because time dilation is a psychological effect of your brain filling in gaps in your memory with long periods of time. Hence why boring things take forever-you don't pay attention and your brain assumes a long time has passed.

----------


## Cethulsus

TWO DAMN YEARS? Jeez, man, do be careful. I'd never stay in a drea, that long. . .it could mess with your head.

----------


## your_mum

wow, this really is amazing, and ultimately what i want to be able to accomplish  ::D: 
Waking Nomad, have you got any advice or info you could give me/us on how to serial dream (second life sorta thing) ?

----------


## aLucidSkater

Where is this guy?? I really think he had a dream for like 20 years and went mentally insane...

----------


## r2d2651

"To be old souls thrown back into youth like that..."

----------


## cedward1

> Where is this guy?? I really think he had a dream for like 20 years and went mentally insane...



Maybe he really did loose touch with reality, and every time he wakes up he thinks he's dreaming.

----------


## Tripoli

I never understood the idea of loosing touch with reality and dreams. They are so different, how could one not know he's awake?.

----------


## aLucidSkater

were you ever lucid?  :tongue2:

----------


## Tripoli

> were you ever lucid?



Yes indeede.

----------


## cedward1

> I never understood the idea of loosing touch with reality and dreams. They are so different, how could one not know he's awake?.



Actually, it was kind of my joke.  ::wink::

----------


## Xovern

What if, the reason we can never remember the true beginning of a dream is because the dreams beginning was so long ago that we just cant remember it? what if that 5 minutes that we assume we have is one minute that feels stretched?

----------


## Hukif

Wouldn't that work universally then, though? I remember clearly the start of my dreams, and know of others that do.

----------


## Milow

Wow. If I had such an ability, hmmm.... RL or DL??? Who needs to think? DREAM LIFE!!!!!

----------


## Hukif

I need to think, would most likely choice waking life lol

----------


## cedward1

It would depend on the circumstances of both RL and DL. I have had some dreams I wouldn't mind living in for a couple of years, and then there is something like last night where I would be chased by killer robots the whole time. 

Here is a question: if the dream were that long and were consistent, what would be the difference between RL and DL?

----------


## Hukif

The rules that bind them both, I like this world as much as I like the dreaming one. The dreaming one allows you to do "the impossible" while waking doesn't.

----------


## cedward1

But in the dream it isn't impossible. While waking, I can close my eyes and open them with nothing happening to the world around me. To my dreaming self, that's doing the impossible. There are still rules in the dream, they are just different.

----------


## ElectaGuitar

.

----------


## Mrsf0011

So really the point of this is to train your mind to be able to focus for longer periods while maintaining calmness and get used to it as everyone has the same problem with LD where if you pay attention to one think for too long it blurs out or if you get two excited jump around and kill random cops then you end up waking up not long after. it actually makes perfect since, and something tells me i should try this before i start looking for suppliments as my main problem has been to maintain Lucidity. Its good how you come across random ideas i cant believe some ppl have no idea about Ld

----------


## totow

so. Where is this guy? ?

The idea that this will work is... mind blowing. To say the least. It will totaly alter the way we see time (In dreams) or perhaps in real life to? ?. 

One can only wish. 

Peace

----------


## PercyLucid

I experienced long times in my dreams too.
I can do this since I was a kid, but on the contrary, my dreams are vivid and I recall a lot, however, I also have the sensation I forgot a lot.

I can even go back a few days within the same dream and live the events again.  I would not like the solution of my dream, briefly lose lucidity and fill pissed.  I would gain lucidity back and say, "I want to go back"  I would announce how many days I wanted to go back, closed my eyes and jumped in the place.  I would have a FA at the beginning of the day I targeted and started fully lucid.

----------


## LucidReality93

So did the technique work for anyone? I am very interested in this but its unfortunate that this thread is going nowhere ...  :Sad:

----------


## Hukif

> But in the dream it isn't impossible. While waking, I can close my eyes and open them with nothing happening to the world around me. To my dreaming self, that's doing the impossible. There are still rules in the dream, they are just different.



Ah, that isn't a rule. I can easily close my eyes on a dream and open them again, without anything changing. Just realized the post, btw... just a few days late <.<

----------


## NightSpy2

Sounds interesting... Too bad this guy is gone  :Sad:

----------


## Crucide

Im starting to think If u wake up and believe you dreamt 2 years.
Does that become reality?
That poses a question, Do we just believe we had dreams?

----------


## TheShadow

Ok, I've only skimmed for the most part so I'm not sure (but i dont think) that this has already been said, but:

The brain, while mysterious, is still a physical thing with physical limitations. Most of the brain doesn't even use electricity (which is much faster than what (sodium ions?) the brain uses) (not a neurobiologist, dont quote me, but ive done some bio classes).

You have to consider that a dream is basicly a bunch of data. Think of it like a computer. Your computer can only process so many things at once, or in a certain amount of time. The brain is exceptionally efficient at processing this data and compressing it in strange ways, and so it is completely concievable that the brain could create a dream faster than it could process reality (limitations of the eyes and nose and whatnot, or simply idling until more things are needed to be done at once).

That being said, even the brain has limitations, and for it to produce (not just interpret) two entire years worth of information all in one night (probably less than one hour, because your REM cycles dont last all night in a normal human), is almost beyond belief for me. Doing the math, one hour has 60 minutes, which have 60m*60 seconds (3600s) ... two years have (2y * 365.25d * 24h * 60m * 60s) (approx) 63,115,200s, which means for every one second of the (approx) hour that the brain sleeps, it needs to process 17,532 (63,000,000s/3600s) times the data (assuming it recreates all of the information it would normally interpret while awake).

This does not seem realistic to me, so the brain is either using a significantly reduced quality of senses and thought and other things i am not qualified to even guess at during dreams, or the majority of our brain is lying dormant while we are awake (which also does not seem realistic because what purpose, evolutionarily, would it serve to have such high brain function during dreams, where no reproduction can happen? It seems to just be a massive drain on energy supplies with no benefit)

TL;DR:
Doesnt seem plausible that a dream could be 2 years in one REM cycle (or one night), likely the brain skipped a lot of parts and just interpreted it as two years being passed. Interesting regardless.

Anywho, thats my twenty minutes of drunken thought for tonight, hope yall enjoy. Correct my math (or logic) if you find an error lol, but dont be surprised if I try to argue if I think you're wrong.

Finally, I'm not here to argue evolution (macro or micro) (its been PROVEN in MANY laboratories, and I BELIEVE it, whether you do or not), if you want to learn more about it, just google evolution and read the wiki or something, there is so much information about it it would be a waste of time and completely redundant (nevermind inefficient) for me to explain it.

----------


## Wurlman

exstending or life on earth through dreams ....... alot of practice but sounds like its well worth it!!

----------


## Yosma

> Ok, I've only skimmed for the most part so I'm not sure (but i dont think) that this has already been said, but:
> 
> The brain, while mysterious, is still a physical thing with physical limitations. Most of the brain doesn't even use electricity (which is much faster than what (sodium ions?) the brain uses) (not a neurobiologist, dont quote me, but ive done some bio classes).
> 
> You have to consider that a dream is basicly a bunch of data. Think of it like a computer. Your computer can only process so many things at once, or in a certain amount of time. The brain is exceptionally efficient at processing this data and compressing it in strange ways, and so it is completely concievable that the brain could create a dream faster than it could process reality (limitations of the eyes and nose and whatnot, or simply idling until more things are needed to be done at once).
> 
> That being said, even the brain has limitations, and for it to produce (not just interpret) two entire years worth of information all in one night (probably less than one hour, because your REM cycles dont last all night in a normal human), is almost beyond belief for me. Doing the math, one hour has 60 minutes, which have 60m*60 seconds (3600s) ... two years have (2y * 365.25d * 24h * 60m * 60s) (approx) 63,115,200s, which means for every one second of the (approx) hour that the brain sleeps, it needs to process 17,532 (63,000,000s/3600s) times the data (assuming it recreates all of the information it would normally interpret while awake).
> 
> This does not seem realistic to me, so the brain is either using a significantly reduced quality of senses and thought and other things i am not qualified to even guess at during dreams, or the majority of our brain is lying dormant while we are awake (which also does not seem realistic because what purpose, evolutionarily, would it serve to have such high brain function during dreams, where no reproduction can happen? It seems to just be a massive drain on energy supplies with no benefit)
> ...



Yea but in a dream you can make a unicorn appear out of thin air or shoot a fire ball out of your hand. A dream is everything you believe it to be. If I believe the dream to have lasted two years it will. It will become my reality.

----------


## TheShadow

While it is true, you can make a unicorn or shoot fireballs, the amount of information you can actually process in any given ammount of time is still limited. The reason you can shoot a fireball is because you are creating the information. I say "the amount of information" and not "the length of the dream" because a dream could last for two years, but you would not be able to have the same level of detail or functionallity(?) that you could in a one minute dream

----------


## Raspberry

This is interesting. Obviously i'm skeptical though. What we really need is some of the advanced lucid dreamers (ahem, Hukif, WakingNomad, I'm looking at you  :wink2:  ) to get together and test this clock theory for some time. Then we may be able to see if it works, and if it does, how it works.

----------


## NightSpy2

> This is interesting. Obviously i'm skeptical though. What we really need is some of the advanced lucid dreamers (ahem, Hukif, WakingNomad, I'm looking at you  ) to get together and test this clock theory for some time. Then we may be able to see if it works, and if it does, how it works.



What about Percy? He like.. Invented Lucid Dreaming.... xD

----------


## Raspberry

> What about Percy? He like.. Invented Lucid Dreaming.... xD



Him too. As I said, "advanced lucid dreamers". I'm not going to list everyone off  :wink2:

----------


## dakotahnok

*This is cool that you can do that. There are many people who belive that this is possible but i am very skeptical. I am willing to try and do this over time though. 

Anyway be happy with your skill.*

----------


## Coolb3rt

in a way off the subject, but if one could get so good at lucid dreaming and knowing how to use their brain, would it be possible to unlock your superconcious?
I have heard lots of stories of people that are hypnotized (the real way by being willing and stuff) can follow the smell of a rose across a large room. like a savant. but if you could unlock that ability you could zoom in like binoculars and stuff.

----------


## Yosma

> While it is true, you can make a unicorn or shoot fireballs, the amount of information you can actually process in any given ammount of time is still limited. The reason you can shoot a fireball is because you are creating the information. I say "the amount of information" and not "the length of the dream" because a dream could last for two years, but you would not be able to have the same level of detail or functionallity(?) that you could in a one minute dream



Yes and the reason you are able to succeed in performing these feats is because you believe it to be possible. If I truly believe the dream was a year long then for all intents purposes it was, because after the dream is over it is a memory. If I remember the details then it would have the details, regardless of what truly happened.

----------


## NightSpy2

> in a way off the subject, but if one could get so good at lucid dreaming and knowing how to use their brain, would it be possible to unlock your superconcious?
> I have heard lots of stories of people that are hypnotized (the real way by being willing and stuff) can follow the smell of a rose across a large room. like a savant. but if you could unlock that ability you could zoom in like binoculars and stuff.



Mmmm dunno about that one man. Maybe... MAYBE... But I'm skeptical. But anything is possible.  :tongue2:

----------


## Waterknight

> But in the dream it isn't impossible. While waking, I can close my eyes and open them with nothing happening to the world around me. To my dreaming self, that's doing the impossible. There are still rules in the dream, they are just different.



It isnt very often in dreams that closing my eyes does anything. Well unless I am closing my eyes during teleportation. But I only teleport when I close my eyes if that is what i mean to do and for short range it is just a quick blink. for long range i hold them closed for a while. But If I dont want to teleport i can hold my eyes closed for however and then when i opn them the only difference will be people in a different place (like waking life)

----------


## Empedocles

I agree pretty much with everything *TheShadow* said. Our brains simply do not work this way. That being said, with all due respect, I am very skeptical *Skullyy*'s story. 

It is one thing to reproduce the feeling of flying or passing through a wall, but actually *reproducing the feeling of time passing for two years in a 30 or 60 minute REM period* is an entirely different matter. Also the fact that Skullyy remembers everything that he/she learned last week in school upon waking up from a two year long experience really makes no sense whatsoever. If he/she really felt two years passing in the dream state, he/she would really need time to adjust after waking up. It would be like coming home from a two-year vacation. 

It was most likely a dream that simply fast forwarded itself into the future in several fragments, therefore creating the illusion that much time has passed. I've had one of those.

Either that, or the whole thing is just made up by Skullyy to incite reactions.  ::roll::

----------


## littledreamer

> Either that, or the whole thing is just made up by Skullyy to incite reactions.



Exactly what I had in mind.  :Cheeky:

----------


## SilverDreams

This is very interesting, I'd like to have dreams for a long period of time. Even if it was just more than 4 hours.

----------


## Waterknight

> It was most likely a dream that simply fast forwarded itself into the future in several fragments, therefore creating the illusion that much time has passed. I've had one of those.



My thoughts. I have had dreams that covered  more than a single day that happened like this. Upon waking I realized that that is what happened.

----------


## Coolb3rt

well I think I might look into it quite a bit before I reason it as fake, I think anything is worth looking into... --->ANYTHING<---
and if it is true, awesome, if it is not then I will have gained new knowledge and most likely become a better person.
and that was random.

----------


## Evolventity

Interesting. I'll try that technique. Thanks.

----------


## Dark_Merlin

This is still something I really want to do, I see no reason why it cant work, as long as I use some sort of schemata to achieve it

----------


## Empedocles

> I see no reason why it cant work



 ::roll:: 

It seems plausible to you that he perfectly remembers what he learned last week in school, after he woke up from a dream in which he literally felt two years passing?

http://www.dreamviews.com/f11/extrem...ml#post1705083

http://www.dreamviews.com/f11/extrem...ml#post1706650

----------


## Quantiq

I'm not really going to spend my time analyzing and determining the plausibility of this post. We won't know for sure if this is actually true or not until you try it yourself. However, it does seem like a cool idea to try. It might be hard to dilate time to the point where you can experience 2 years in one night but apparently people can experience dreams in various speeds. Perhaps this method might be a good idea for people wanting to extend their dream time to a certain degree.  :smiley:

----------


## yuppie11975

So, in these two years, if you were lucid.
Why did you choose to sleep and settle into a rut?

----------


## RideTheWalrus

> The brain, while mysterious, is still a physical thing with physical limitations. Most of the brain doesn't even use electricity (which is much faster than what (sodium ions?) the brain uses) (not a neurobiologist, dont quote me, but ive done some bio classes).
> 
> You have to consider that a dream is basicly a bunch of data. Think of it like a computer. Your computer can only process so many things at once, or in a certain amount of time. The brain is exceptionally efficient at processing this data and compressing it in strange ways, and so it is completely concievable that the brain could create a dream faster than it could process reality (limitations of the eyes and nose and whatnot, or simply idling until more things are needed to be done at once).
> 
> That being said, even the brain has limitations, and for it to produce (not just interpret) two entire years worth of information all in one night (probably less than one hour, because your REM cycles dont last all night in a normal human), is almost beyond belief for me. Doing the math, one hour has 60 minutes, which have 60m*60 seconds (3600s) ... two years have (2y * 365.25d * 24h * 60m * 60s) (approx) 63,115,200s, which means for every one second of the (approx) hour that the brain sleeps, it needs to process 17,532 (63,000,000s/3600s) times the data (assuming it recreates all of the information it would normally interpret while awake).
> 
> This does not seem realistic to me, so the brain is either using a significantly reduced quality of senses and thought and other things i am not qualified to even guess at during dreams, or the majority of our brain is lying dormant while we are awake (which also does not seem realistic because what purpose, evolutionarily, would it serve to have such high brain function during dreams, where no reproduction can happen? It seems to just be a massive drain on energy supplies with no benefit)
> 
> TL;DR:
> ...



The problem with this conclusion is that it assumes that the mind and brain are one, and therefore all experience must be limited by the mechanical constraints of the brain.

We have no proof of this, only correlations, and as any scientist will tell you correlation is not causation.  IMO, The materialist model that consciousness is mere brain activity is fatally flawed in many ways.  It annoys me, because this fundamental assumption is the primary reason that people dismiss the time distortion phenomenon.  (It can't be true, that's not possible for the brain!)

There are actually many tales of a radically altered sense of time.  Aside from lucid dreaming, it's also known to be commonly experienced when using certain drugs, such as Mescaline.  It's not uncommon for mescaline users to describe having experienced lifetimes, ages, or oceans of time in a mere moment.  There's a good short movie clip on this subject called 'the mescaline experiment'.

----------


## Burke

@People who say the brain can't handle this: Look at a simple fly. Nothing fancy about it, it's just a fly. BUT, have you ever tried to swat a fly? It's nearly impossible unless you find one that's injured. Your hand is probably 50 times bigger than it is, and the width is probably 10+ times bigger than the fly is. So, in the ~.5 seconds it takes to slap your arm and try to kill the fly, it has already seen the hand coming, analyzes the situation, and moves at least 5 times it's body length in half a second or less. 

Now, i know that a fly is not a person, but a fly still has a brain. Sure, you could say that a fly has a smaller brain so the signals have a shorter distance, but i don't think the sizes between neurotransmitters are very different. I'd say the brain is perfectly capable of handling time dilation in excess of a couple years over a 45 minutes REM cycle.

----------


## johnsmithe356

Now i am very sorry to bring back an old thread but i have a very pressing question. Reading through this whole post i believe that many will come to the conclusion that time dilation is plausible but what im wondering is given that this is possible what could stop your brain from doing this itself? i have heard stories of guys who has dreams where they relived false awakening after false awakening and when they tried to wake up they would simply wake up into another dream and these lasted for what seemed like hours to them. So how do we know that something kind of like the plot of inceptions "limbo" does not exist or to a lesser extent just being stuck in a dream and not being able to wake up?

----------


## HoldOrFold

The things you can experience in a LD that about 20 minutes is amazing enough and the realizations and experiences you can come back with are usually very interesting and worth sharing. I would imagine if you had a TWO YEAR LD you would come back with astonishing revelations and tales beyond comprehension worth filling volumes of books. You would be a demi-God amongst men  ::D:  

That said, I haven't heard anything about what the OP experienced so I have my doubts that it's true, lol. 

Fun to think about though.

----------


## Goldenspark

I know for sure that time dilation is possible - it happened to me when I was about 15 at school. We were messing about with deliberately fainting. Basically you hyperventilate for about a minute then blow really hard with your mouth closed and nose blocked. That puts pressure on the blood vessels to your brain I guess, and you can faint.
Anyway, I did this and fainted. I immediately had a very vivid dream where I was on a train platform and watched the train come in. The train stopped and people got off. I estimate at least 10 minutes of very vivid dream (not lucid). When I woke I asked how long I had been out, and my friends said about 1-2 seconds max!
I couldn't believe how long I had appeared to dream for.

My theory about this is that we actually live in the now, so our perception of how long we have been doing something is our memory of the immediate past, but that is a very flexible thing and the past perception can be skewed. Sure, you might have lots of memories of things you have done in the immediate past, but the real time that has elapsed could be very short, you just think they must be over a longer period.

----------


## NickCamp

I'm thinking that since you're in just a white room and focusing on a clock, you're "overriding" the changing of the dream scene which makes it feel like a long period of time. This happened to me the other night where all of my dreams scene changed, but my dreams were still connected and felt like one long dream.

If that doesn't make since, sorry, literally just woke up and got my coffee.

----------


## NickCamp

Wait wait wait. What if he's not manipulating his perception of time, but the speed or pace of the dream? I mean if your a part of the dream, lucid or not, couldn't you make the dream pace faster, making it feel like longer amounts of time and slower for less amounts while still feeling like its normal speed? Being that you're a part of it?

I mean, time perception is pretty hard to manipulate, I try all the time at work. (You know trying to ignore time to make it go faster or doing a crap ton extra work.) But I fainted once (somebody mentioned this above) and the same experience happened to me. So my thought on the subject is simply speeding up the pace of the dream, but you're going at the same rate. Its like this; my dream recall is probably a 10/10 on how well I am with keeping up with it, yet sometimes I only get a couple of paragraphs because one dream focused so much on one thing or vice versa, I get nearly five pages because so much happened. Maybe the deeper the sleep, the faster paced the dreams are. I'm kind of just picking at the idea.

----------


## SinisterDezz

I believe those that can't grasp it should think of it like this. You can't explain the third dimension to someone/something living in the second dimension. It's just like how we can't grasp the idea of infinity completely. So, in a way, he was "dreaming in the 4th dimension."

----------


## Viperex

> I watch the clock in the dream, just me, white endlessness and my blue digital clock. The idea behind it might be hard to get, but the training it for it just takes the ability to not succumb to extreme boredom. Its very simple, yet it takes a lot of will power to just sit there.
> 
> One of the experiences I had in my dream life, I'm 15 and only a freshy in highschool btw, one clear one that sticks out to me was when I burned down my highschool, ya kinda sad... But something odd I just cant remember about my dream is when I sleep in my dream.. Inception?? Going into a dream in my dream? I'll post tomorrow what its like, I need a reminder so I'll extend my dream at least a day.
> 
> And its funny you say that dragon ball z thing, thats sorta what gave me my inspiration for the setting.



Interesting. I would never think that a person would become "tired" in a dream. Seeing as that you dont exert energy.

----------


## AstralFlare

I don't mean to be rude or doubt your ability, but are you sure you were really extending active dream time, or did you just have the feeling that you were extending time? I actually think I understand this. Dreams can cause all sorts of illusionary things, not only in our senses but in our perceptions as well, including our perception of time. The best example is in waking life, like if you sit there waiting in a hospital for six hours and you stare at the clock the whole time, it will feel like forever for those hours to tick away and for you to finally get your appointment, but if you sit there and play on your phone keeping your mind occupied the time will pass away in the blink of an eye. Since you have been sitting there training your self to stare at this clock, you are enforcing a new perception of time, a perception of "boredom in the hospital" time. You have trained your brain to be in a longer active state, you are consciously aware of time longer than most of us by training your self to focus on it, essentially time "appears" to be going slower for you and that is being reflected in your dreams. You are dreaming of being in the hospital, staring at the clock waiting for your appointment, since you're lucid you are able to maintain the dream, and like what happens in waking life you aren't allowing your brain to get distracted by all the things going on around you. You aren't really extending time but perhaps becoming more aware of just how much time actually takes place inside the dream world!

This is amazing stuff! I'm really intrigued and I can't thank you enough for posting this! I'm tempted to paint my walls white and get a giant clock and just sit there staring at it constantly because I'm positive that over time, just like reality checks, I too can train my self to have longer active lucid states! Truly amazing stuff!

----------


## Wurlman

> Interesting. I would never think that a person would become "tired" in a dream. Seeing as that you dont exert energy.



I have had many dreams lucid and non were I'm so tierd in the dream I give up on my goals

----------


## Lucid121

I know, its cool to have lucid dream for two years, but how do we know you telling the truth.

----------


## Mr0Blonde

Interesting.

The problem I have with this however is, going by my own experience in LDing and from what I've read of the experiences of Laberge, Waggoner and many other regular LDers, the general consensus seems to be after a Lucid goes over around the 30 minute mark, the memory of the beginning starts to get a little hazy upon waking, and I have always had excellent Dream Recall.
How much of a Lucid lasting only 1 whole day could really be expected to be remembered?
I'd think the memory from 2 years could only be the highlights at best, and then how would you know the highlights were not all you really Dreamed?

I've never tried this myself though so what do I know, I'll give it a try and see if I make any progress.

----------


## Mr0Blonde

Ok, tried this twice last night.
The first time I imagined a clock and just looked at it, after about 5 seconds the second hand started going backwards, then all the hands started going all over the clock jumping to different times over and over.
After doing this for another 30 seconds or so the hands started sort of drooping or wilting like limp flowers and then continued to jump around.

I woke within about only 2 minutes of watching the clock and know the Lucid would have been much longer had I gone about it in my normal way, it is only the first try though.

2nd attempt was on my very last Dream of the night so they're always very easy to lose anyway.
I found a clock in a white room even though I wasn't trying, it was just there so I started watching it, after only about 5 seconds though I lost the Dream and woke up.
Like I say that Lucid wouldn't have lasted long whatever I was doing so that attempt doesn't really say much.

----------


## Mr0Blonde

Tried again last night.

From what I can tell already, just watching a clock tick away in a Lucid Dream is easier said than done!
I came round in bed and knew I was Dreaming so Flew out my window and down my street, I landed and looked for a clock and found one through the back window of a car.
I started watching it but after only a few seconds the second hand stopped and no hands were moving, I just started counting the seconds out loud and after 36 seconds the second hand started moving 15 seconds at a time and kept doing this.
The hour hand then disappeared and it was pretty useless watching it any more.
I counted to 3 minutes but you might as well just stand and count rather than find a clock as there's no point really looking at it.

The 3 minutes felt just like a normal waking 3 minutes and no time dilation happened or anything.
I know I haven't given it much of a chance but already it feels very unlikely this will make it work, I'm not saying time dilation in Dreams can't happen, I just don't think this is the way, for me anyway.

----------


## Hangauw

> Tried again last night.
> 
> From what I can tell already, just watching a clock tick away in a Lucid Dream is easier said than done!
> I came round in bed and knew I was Dreaming so Flew out my window and down my street, I landed and looked for a clock and found one through the back window of a car.
> I started watching it but after only a few seconds the second hand stopped and no hands were moving, I just started counting the seconds out loud and after 36 seconds the second hand started moving 15 seconds at a time and kept doing this.
> The hour hand then disappeared and it was pretty useless watching it any more.
> I counted to 3 minutes but you might as well just stand and count rather than find a clock as there's no point really looking at it.
> 
> The 3 minutes felt just like a normal waking 3 minutes and no time dilation happened or anything.
> I know I haven't given it much of a chance but already it feels very unlikely this will make it work, I'm not saying time dilation in Dreams can't happen, I just don't think this is the way, for me anyway.




Have you tried creating the white, empty environment and looking at a DIGITAL clock, as OP described in the first place?

----------


## Pakman43

I HAVE EXPERIENCED THIS TOO!!!!! I was in a non-lucid dream for what felt like a school year.  I dreamt I was in my first year of high school, I met a girl, i had bad grades that i made better later, i met friends, i played sports, had parties, played music with a band. I did all this stuff. I was living a totally different life in someone else's body. I knew at first that it was a dream because i was someone else. But then the world grew on me and it became my reality. I'm sure the dream was only 10 hours or so. But you know how they say that you day walk? like you're only actually paying attention to the important sections of your life and then acting like a zombie through the monotonous parts. It was like the memories of a year were implanted into my head, and i only actually experienced the important parts of the year, which added up to only a few hours. And since 10 dream hours is more like 5 real hours it is totally possible to achieve in a long nights sleep! Of coarse I was freaked the heck out when I woke up, not to mention really missed my girlfriend  :Sad:

----------


## Mr0Blonde

Hangauw.

Must have missed that part about it being DIGITAL, I assumed it would be a clock with hands seeing as anyone with any experience in Lucid Dreaming knows that Letters and Numbers can be very tricky to watch even for brief moments of time.

The white room thing I can't see making any difference what so ever!
Why would the colour of the room change anything?
If there was anything to this technique it would surly have something to do with you just having complete concentration on something without any distractions, not the type of clock or colour of room you are in.

----------


## Hangauw

> Hangauw.
> 
> Must have missed that part about it being DIGITAL, I assumed it would be a clock with hands seeing as anyone with any experience in Lucid Dreaming knows that Letters and Numbers can be very tricky to watch even for brief moments of time.
> 
> The white room thing I can't see making any difference what so ever!
> Why would the colour of the room change anything?
> If there was anything to this technique it would surly have something to do with you just having complete concentration on something without any distractions, not the type of clock or colour of room you are in.



I think it's just, in OP's opinion, the best way to fully concentrate on the clock. But then again,  as you mentioned,  numbers and letters can be very tricky in a LD.
I might give it a go soon, as I can happily announce that I just had my first two LD's ,two nights in a row, using the WILD technique. Very excited for future experiences!

----------

